
NYTimes.com now lets trusted Readers moderate Comments - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/01/opinion/a-note-to-our-readers.html?_r=1
======
donohoe
More detailed info here: [http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/media-lab/social-
media/15...](http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/media-lab/social-
media/154615/new-york-times-overhauls-comment-system-grants-privileges-to-
trusted-readers/)

